# something different



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

I have posted on the amphibian section in years,
anyway, all of these dart frog posts are boring


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

firebelliedfreak said:


> I have posted on the amphibian section in years,
> anyway, all of these dart frog posts are boring
> 
> [URL=http://i1289.photobucket.com/albums/b512/captivebredroyals/10671364_4828252522413_808471333351485153_n_zps73524876.jpg]image[/URL]


Got to disagree, I would never want dart frogs but I enjoy looking at the threads. 

Nice frogs by the way.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

firebelliedfreak said:


> I have posted on the amphibian section in years,
> anyway, all of these dart frog posts are boring
> 
> [URL="http://i1289.photobucket.com/albums/b512/captivebredroyals/10671364_4828252522413_808471333351485153_n_zps73524876.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
And your post is ???


Mike


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I would guess the albino Bombina Mike :whistling2:


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice frogs, are they yours? I too enjoy looking through the dart threads, though.

Stuart


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

frogman955 said:


> And your post is ???
> 
> 
> Mike


much, much, much better! and providing the forum with the variation that it used to have


Stupot1610 said:


> Nice frogs, are they yours? I too enjoy looking through the dart threads, though.
> 
> Stuart


yes, I have a small group of albino and heterozygous albino B.veriegata


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

so may i ask, why do you hate dart frogs or their keepers posting threads in the amphib section of this forum ? I'm not entirely sure why you'd post the comments you have unless you're just here with a big ol wooden spoon


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I think that it was a bit tongue in cheek, nothing to get worried about.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

darts aren't the only cool amphibians around :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Meefloaf said:


> so may i ask, why do you hate dart frogs or their keepers posting threads in the amphib section of this forum ? I'm not entirely sure why you'd post the comments you have unless you're just here with a big ol wooden spoon


I keep darts aswell, just think there's a distinct lack of other amphibians on the forum right now!



colinm said:


> I think that it was a bit tongue in cheek, nothing to get worried about.


Colin understands :no1:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

firebelliedfreak said:


> I keep darts aswell, just think there's a distinct lack of other amphibians on the forum right now!



So start posting then :whistling2:.

Seriously though, you`ll probably find that facepish is the culprit as lots prefer wasting their time there rather than coming in here and sharing their hobby with the rest of us.


Mike


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

frogman955 said:


> So start posting then :whistling2:.
> 
> Seriously though, you`ll probably find that facepish is the culprit as lots prefer wasting their time there rather than coming in here and sharing their hobby with the rest of us.
> 
> ...


that's true, I might start posting a few more of my animals, especially as I'm just getting back into keeping 'phibs again after a long hiatus


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Cool.
We all like photo`s, even of ugly frogs :lol2:.
Although frogs other than darts don`t float my boat personally, there are loads on here who keep several kinds.
But nice photo`s are always appreciated.


Mike


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

frogman955 said:


> Cool.
> We all like photo`s, even of ugly frogs :lol2:.
> Although frogs other than darts don`t float my boat personally, there are loads on here who keep several kinds.
> But nice photo`s are always appreciated.
> ...


hahaha, I will get some nice photos at some point. 
I'm sure I can persuade you with some photos of some of the stuff I keep and used to keep though! european stuff is very underrated in the hobby, and even some of the tropical larger frogs, like larger Bufonoids etc..


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Fire,
I'm a dart guy,but hey post more dude,I relish the other phibs,just as much as you it seems. I'd love to ponder what the tree frog breeders or the toad breeders or the newt breeders are doing but I can't force 'em to post

Maybe you can bro

round 'em up put 'em in a field and bomb the buggers until they do : victory::whistling2:

Oh kiddo cool frogs I'm hampered by loving what nature gave us,but hey I ain't gonna knock ya,simply put I'd love more,mind a post like yours has to have a :Na_Na_Na_Na: or you wouldn't feel welcomed, right:Na_Na_Na_Na:
:lol2:

bring it on kiddo it's about time !!!!!!

Stu


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

My deep secret is that I love salamanders. I just don't let on unless they all beat me up!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Liam Yule said:


> My deep secret is that I love salamanders. I just don't let on unless they all beat me up!


now we know why you moved further north, hiding up there with your slimy lizard thingies


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

The only thing you can find up here is fresh water mate :lol2:


----------



## treefella (Dec 21, 2013)

There's a good point being made here but as a dart keeper I mostly read dart related posts .
I just love dartfrogs with a passion that I'm sure annoys my family.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Fire,
> I'm a dart guy,but hey post more dude,I relish the other phibs,just as much as you it seems. I'd love to ponder what the tree frog breeders or the toad breeders or the newt breeders are doing but I can't force 'em to post
> 
> Maybe you can bro
> ...


I may have to post a few images here and there, maybe the Bufo americanus I have :2thumb: or some of the other bits and bobs. sadly my Bufo marinus passed away a couple of years back, he was cool!



Liam Yule said:


> My deep secret is that I love salamanders. I just don't let on unless they all beat me up!


salamanders are AWESOME, I'm totally addicted to S.s.terristris morphs at the moment, I have a feeling by next year I will have a leucistic and albinos as well as reds and tri-colours. Oh, and I need to get round to getting some money together for the 10 S.s.bernadezi I said I'd have!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

treefella said:


> There's a good point being made here but as a dart keeper I mostly read dart related posts .
> I just love dartfrogs with a passion that I'm sure annoys my family.


I think if I went one night without mentioning dartfrogs to my gf she would put me to bed with a hot water bottle


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

firebelliedfreak said:


> hahaha, I will get some nice photos at some point.
> I'm sure I can persuade you with some photos of some of the stuff I keep and used to keep though! european stuff is very underrated in the hobby, and even some of the tropical larger frogs, like larger Bufonoids etc..


I would say you`ll not convert me lol.
But I do have some interest in amphibians in general other than darts.
The trouble is though that the darts have moved in and taken over the place so there`s no chance for anything else now :lol2:


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

ooo


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Liam Yule said:


> My deep secret is that I love salamanders. I just don't let on unless they all beat me up!


It`s okay Liam we already know about your fetishes :whistling2:.


Mike


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

You should definately post more pics here, I love looking at all the different species people keep.

Stuart

PS if you have any of those lovely Variegata available next year, give me a shout. Would love to add some to my outdoor viv


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I keep my love of mantella on the down low. The dart frog guys will kick my ass lol


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> I keep my love of mantella on the down low. The dart frog guys will kick my ass lol


your terribs would eat them


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Meefloaf said:


> image
> 
> ooo


I just dribbled a tad, if you breed these Noptothalmus I will buy some! I saw some louisiana ones for sale, but they don't have the red spots, BORING!



Stupot1610 said:


> You should definately post more pics here, I love looking at all the different species people keep.
> 
> Stuart
> 
> PS if you have any of those lovely Variegata available next year, give me a shout. Would love to add some to my outdoor viv


fingers crossed they will breed, debating on putting the albinos outside or not, if they do I'll make sure to let you know :whistling2:



plasma234 said:


> I keep my love of mantella on the down low. The dart frog guys will kick my ass lol


I prefer mantella to darts TBH I might have accidentally picked up 6 on saturday :Na_Na_Na_Na: theyre currently chowing down on a mixture of springtails and D.melanogaster


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> image


Stunning!!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

My terribs would eat me if they could the greedy bastards lol I found more fertile eggs with moving tads in them.. I will be over run. 


Mantella are awesome, Mantella baroni are probably my favourite.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

plasma234 said:


> My terribs would eat me if they could the greedy bastards lol I found more fertile eggs with moving tads in them.. I will be over run.
> 
> 
> Mantella are awesome, Mantella baroni are probably my favourite.


agreed, baroni are mine aswell, and joint with aurantiaca, I have to be boring sometimes!


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Can I ask where you got the albino variegata from originally? 

Stuart


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Stupot1610 said:


> Can I ask where you got the albino variegata from originally?
> 
> Stuart


Germany, this line are the fertile ones


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

If possible, I would love to buy some variegata eggs from you if you breed them in the spring. If you're not selling eggs I would likely still be interested in some juveniles when they're ready later on in the year.

Stuart


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!! : victory:



Mike


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Stupot1610 said:


> If possible, I would love to buy some variegata eggs from you if you breed them in the spring. If you're not selling eggs I would likely still be interested in some juveniles when they're ready later on in the year.
> 
> Stuart


not a problem, If they breed I will be happy to sell some eggs if I find them or juveniles


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i have a love of reed frogs, glass frogs and bumblebee walking toads too. its a shame i run on limited space and resources  

these eyes 









:flrt:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> these eyes


They have an uncanny resemblance to Julia after a night out :mf_dribble:.


Mike


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

firebelliedfreak said:


> not a problem, If they breed I will be happy to sell some eggs if I find them or juveniles


Just give me a shout when you have some then. : victory:

Stuart


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

If someone told me how, I would post photos of some of my 'phib collection. Just for the same reason this thread was made, to make a change from darts. Not that I have a problem with Dart frogs though. :lol2: I actually hope to get into dartfrogs myself within the next couple of years :gasp: 

Stuart


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stuart the easiest way to post photo`s is to open an account on Photobucket.
Uploading the photo`s to there is easy and there is the facility to resize them if needed.
Once that's done just open the photo and maximise it, next right click on the photo and select properties.
You will see the Photobucket address for photo (example > http://i935.photobucket.com/albums/ad194/frogman955/RFUK/treefrog_zps8fceb76d.jpg~original ), just highlight it and copy it. See below.
When posting here, just click on the yellow envelope above the window you type in and paste the copied address into the box and click on okay.
It`s that simple.


Mike


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hope this works, should be a photo of a male alpine newt


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Alpine newts


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ugly looking albino axolotl


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Stupot1610 said:


> Ugly looking albino axolotl
> [URL=http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b545/stuartsimpson2000/imagejpg42_zpsfbcfd73e.jpg]image[/URL]


Serious ?!?

I think they are simply stunning and far nicer to my eyes than the normals .

Look at this gorgeous guy 

http://www.warrenphotographic.co.uk/photography/bigs/00108-Albino-Axolotl.jpg


----------



## treefella (Dec 21, 2013)

There we go I now seem to like alpine newts.


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Some nice wild water frogs from Belgium


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

treefella said:


> There we go I now seem to like alpine newts.


I agree , this is a very dangerous place 

I had a complete jigsaw of pets until just recently .... I have recently added a Bengal crossed kitten , a Mexican Jumping Spider , a PacMan frog and currently working on two more damn incoming snakes !! 

I really shouldn't keep coming back to this forum ..


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Zincubus said:


> Serious ?!?
> 
> I think they are simply stunning and far nicer to my eyes than the normals .
> 
> ...


I like your photo, but it's of a leucistic not albino :lol2:
I like golds, melanoid and wilds.

Stuart


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

treefella said:


> There we go I now seem to like alpine newts.


I love my alpine newts. I have some better photos which I'll upload another time. They look even nicer in the spring. Why didn't you like them? 

Stuart


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Stupot1610 said:


> I like your photo, but it's of a leucistic not albino :lol2:
> I like golds, melanoid and wilds.
> 
> Stuart


Well spotted 

I was kinda defending the " white" ones as they get a lot of undeserved stick in my opinion .


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Stupot1610 said:


> I love my alpine newts. I have some better photos which I'll upload another time. They look even nicer in the spring. Why didn't you like them?
> 
> Stuart


I read his post as that " he wishes he hadn't seen them as he wants one ... kinda post ... 

"did I get it wrong again, dad " ( funny catchphrase from the 70's )


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Zincubus said:


> Well spotted
> 
> I was kinda defending the " white" ones as they get a lot of undeserved stick in my opinion .


Haha. Don't get me wrong I like all axolotls, that was just one of mine that I wasn't so keen on. 

Stuart


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Stupot1610 said:


> Haha. Don't get me wrong I like all axolotls, that was just one of mine that I wasn't so keen on.
> 
> Stuart


Ahhhh


----------

